# *** ATL/GA BMW Meet- 'All Hands' Dec 5th ***



## Section_8 (Jan 10, 2004)

*When:* _Sunday_ Dec 5th, 11am - 12:30pm

*Where:* Perimeter Mall, North Atlanta (directions below)

*Why:* Come meet other E46fanatics, bimmerfest and b.f.C. members, Georgia BMW entheusists, show your car, and enjoy the BMW community!

*Details:* We'll meet/park in the 'normal' spot along the back end of the mall lot - along the Perimeter West Rd side. (where all the construction was/is)

*Lunch:* We'll head across the street to Houlihan's afterwards to grab a bite to eat and talk with new people/old friends. Houlihan's is located directly across Ashford Dunwoody.

Check this post for further info and to sign in if you are interested and plan to attend. 
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=279305

Any questions, need better directions - just PM me.


----------

